# Have you ever lost a recording?



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I never could find a recording of Cesar Franck's Les Beatitudes that I bought. I know I bought it because I have the booklet. But I searched and searched and couldn't find the CD. I had a Shostokovich 10th that was missing for a while. It was in a thin cardboard sleeve and I found it when I finally alphatized my CD collection.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Often lose things. Have mislaid Beethoven's late piano sonata's with Pollini. Just can't find it. Most annoying!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think I probably have. But worse yet, I've broken a cd and it wasn't my fault, it was the stupid design of the case. The center piece that anchors the CD through its donut hole thing, in some cases it really snaps and latches onto the CD. I was trying to remove the CD and it got a crack. Now I can't ever listen to my recording of Alexander Tcherepnin symphonies and piano concertos again.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I also lost the Egon Wellesz Piano Concerto. I lost another recording a few years ago. But now I can't even remember what it was! I finally threw out the jewel case after about a year. That's 3!! Out of about 5,000. I thought I had lost all my Borresen CDs last night but I found them in the wrong spot.


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes! This is extremely annoying! I lose LOT of stuff cd:s, sheet music and whatever. 

Futher, and worse, I can play a very fine baroque sonata on my piano BUT I have lost the sheetmusic. One might think that this doesnt matter since I can play it whithout the sheets. Yes, BUT i dont know what I am playing! And I cant figure it out. It sounds like Scarlatti but I cant find it. OMG


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

stevens said:


> Yes! This is extremely annoying! I lose LOT of stuff cd:s, sheet music and whatever.
> 
> Futher, and worse, I can play a very fine baroque sonata on my piano BUT I have lost the sheetmusic. One might think that this doesnt matter since I can play it whithout the sheets. Yes, BUT i dont know what I am playing! And I cant figure it out. It sounds like Scarlatti but I cant find it. OMG


Scarlatti cursed you for playing Baroque music on the piano :devil:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Not often but yes 

What always maddens me us that if/when you replace it, you will almost certainly find the original irrespective of how thoroughly you searched in the first place.

It has only happened once recently and that was today. When my copy of Marriner's recording of Mozart's Requiem was misplaced I don't know but I discovered it's absence when looking for it earlier today. Most annoying.

I have ordered a new Requiem recording (a different version however) so no doubt I'll stumble upon the missing disc in the next day or two.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

The only CD I have ever lost (classical) is "Horowitz Plays Chopin Vol. 1" I lost it a few years ago and to this day, I have no idea where it is. I have broken umpteen Jewel cases (who hasn't?) but only my Furtwangler doing Beethoven Symphonies CD's have ever gotten broken. I wish they were my Barenboim CD's instead.

V


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Rossini Petite Messe ..... anyone want an empty CD case and booklet (or wants to donate the disc to my collection?)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure, tonnes of records, and even if most or even more have turned up on the most unlikely places, like when we removed a temporary wall in my house, like 200 LPs turned up stacked on the joists inside the wall, can't remember who put up the plasterboard without removing that black gold! (arrow is pointing at myself!) Several albums where my most priced Decca's, Capitol's and Erato's from the fifties and sixties! 

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sure I have. I can't seem to find a lot of CD's which I swear I knew I had!!!

Damn! Where the heck is that Berwald???


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't believe I ever have. I rarely misplace or lose anything. I'm German  (and Canadian, too).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Only one springs to mind - Gardener's Schubert 9 with the VPO on DG. It went walkies some years ago and I'm still none the wiser as to what happened to it, especially as I don't lend any cds out or gift them away (not because I'm mean-spirited, but because none of my friends or family share my enthusiasm for CM).


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

and off on a tangent .... has anyone bought a CD, got it home and months later discovered there was no CD in the case?

Only happened once - and I couldn't remember which charity shop I had bought it from - doh!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Oh heck yes! I know I have the Pavarotti Sutherland Turandot opera on CD but can I bloomin find it? no. 
Also My friend Robert and I had to buy Yes Close to the Edge on LP because BOTH our copies mysteriously disappeared, probably considered a blessing on this forum but weird!

When I was sixteen I wrote some classical pieces for guitar. When I left home at seventeen I thought I lost the Script books in the move.
Eighteen years later, after my Dad died I was taking his clothes to a charity shop. The drawer with his underwear in was lined with guess what? After reading the script it was fair comment though! :lol:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Furtwängler´s Lucerne Beethoven 9th on Tahra. Maybe it is behind one of the shelves, beyond sight. I later got a cheaper version on another label, with poorer sound though.

It´s not really that much of a problem, it´s rather the _principle_ of the situation that is annoying ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anybody seen my Nielsen 5th Symphony with SF/Blomstedt?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Never lost a recording!

(I'm sure it's around here somewhere...)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Have I ever lost a recording?

I'm lucky I can still lace my left foot sneaker with the left foot sneaker lace.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Many times. Many of the CDs I have now, I acquired as a young kid. I was not so great at keeping things organized back then. My parents weren't too happy about that


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Worse, I've sold too many.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

No, but I have a few CDs I wouldn't care about if I did lose them(Emerson quartet performing 3 of Mozart's "Haydn quartets, Beethoven's 9th, etc).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There's a fine line between "lost" a recording and "can't find" a recording. I hope!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Erm...Given away whilst inebriated and forgetting the next day may be somewhere along that line.


----------



## George O (Sep 29, 2014)

I've seen where someone will have forgotten to take a disc out of player that he's donated to a thrift shop. Also, leaving one in the car player when he sells his car.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^^ leaving one in a jacket pocket that went to the dry cleaners - hangs head in shame!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^^ leaving one in a jacket pocket that went to the dry cleaners - hangs head in shame!


What happens to a CD when it gets inadvertently dry cleaned- or did someone have the presence of mind to go through the pockets first? (I bet they find stuff way more embarrassing than CDs, LOL)

I once had Sketchley's glue a coat to the hanger so I presume that whatever chemicals they use are pretty potent...


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I couldn't find my Laserlight Beethoven set for close to a decade when I moved once... it finally turned up in a box that I don't ever remember packing it into... Weird.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

There's a bit of mystery to the only two CDs I've ever lost. About 10yrs ago, I lot Appalachian Spring in the cd player of my car. The player swallowed the cd and wouldn't eject it. I couldn't even see it through the slot. Out of ideas and fueled by frustration, I inserted another cd to see if it would reject Copland in the process. No such thing happened. Instead it played the other cd perfectly.

About 2yrs later, it did it again with Mahler's 6th. I tried another cd and it played it fine. Eventually, the car was sold.

If anyone has any clue how it swallows 2 CDs and plays a third, I'd love to know. It was just a normal single cd player (not a stacker...you place the disc in the slot and it reels it in). I just thought the cd went in and a laser shoots up from the bottom of the player to the disc. How does that work if there's 2 discs between the laser and the cd that's playing? Did the CDs get pushed to the top somehow - allowing the 3rd disc to sit underneath them? :lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I mislaid my autographed copy of Hilary Hahn's Scheonberg and Sibelius violin concerti on DG. Found it again when I started to encode all of my stepdad's CD's into iTunes.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

If by "lost" you mean sold by a light-fingered and impecunious older sibling to buy weed, then yes. But not for many years.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lost? No. Misplaced? Often. Package inserts? Looking for one now. Where the hell could it be?


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

Years ago we had a work's do in an establishment not far from my home. After it several work colleagues invited themselves back to my place hoping for more alcoholic refreshment. As they were rather surprised by my large CD collection, and somewhat inebriated, they thought it would be a great joke to switch CD's in their cases whilst I wasn't in the room. Amazing how successful they were - for months afterwards I was spending ages trying to locate the disc I was intending to listen to!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

LancsMan said:


> Years ago we had a work's do in an establishment not far from my home. After it several work colleagues invited themselves back to my place hoping for more alcoholic refreshment. As they were rather surprised by my large CD collection, and somewhat inebriated, they thought it would be a great joke to switch CD's in their cases whilst I wasn't in the room. Amazing how successful they were - for months afterwards I was spending ages trying to locate the disc I was intending to listen to!


This is what happened when one of my friends tried that...


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

I lost Purcell`s Ode to St. Cecilia when my computer CD drive broke down while playing it. No way to remove it from the drive so had to be thrown away with the bad drive.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am missing my box set of the Complete Blue Note Recordings of Herbie Hancock .


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

No..........................


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I purchased a Beethoven Symphony 9/ Furtwangler, about a year ago. I ripped it to my Mac and I couldn't find it in iTunes. I searched by Composer, Album Title, Name, everything. Ripped it 4 or 5 times. Still can't find it on my computer. The finale is broken down to like 20 tracks so it's not exactly inconspicuous. At least I still have the CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes - that would hurt. Commiserations, Albert.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Yes - that would hurt. Commiserations, Albert.


What makes it worse is that it was a LIMITED EDITION Blue Note box set . So used copies are going to be commanding a premium.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

What about e-lost?
An album disappeared off my iPod a year or two ago.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Radames said:


> I never could find a recording of Cesar Franck's Les Beatitudes that I bought. I know I bought it because I have the booklet. But I searched and searched and couldn't find the CD.


I finally found it! It was not in a jewel case, just a thin sleeve. And it somehow had gotten into the wrong spot on the shelf. So now I have two recordings of Franck's Beatitudes. I will have to decide which I like best then trade in the other.


----------

